
Black and brown people make up two-thirds of US coronavirus deaths under 65 - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/black-hispanic-people-coronavirus-deaths-under-65-cdc-report-2020-7
======
xupybd
It appears the cause is linked to lower socioeconomic positions for people of
colour. Those in the bottom wealth brackets always have worse outcomes across
pretty much all measurable dimensions. It seems to me that the focus on
individual disparities is addressing the symptoms not the cause. If wealth
disparities could be addressed I suspect the other disparities would be
resolved.

------
jsilence
Anybody wondering why Trump is not acting?

~~~
soganess
I do believe Kanye West had something to say about that. It was quite some
number of years ago, and I don't remember what he said, but I do remember it
made Mike Myers visibly uncomfortable.

